# Arnold Schwarzenegger: The New Six Rules



## basskiller (Jun 29, 2013)

Arnold Schwarzenegger: The New Six Rules 
 I suggest everyone watch this.. Great Philosophy


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 29, 2013)

arnold is the man... even though he sold out the bodybuilding community. he gets a pass for taking the sport to where its at, shit taking fitness to where its at. plus he has the best movies out. gotta love the cheesy 80s movies man


----------



## Yaya (Jun 29, 2013)

He is the man, loved his.dbol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 29, 2013)

he had the best chest ever


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks BK, going to make my boys watch this!


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great video.  I've read his biography and all the things he's achieved blew me away.  More recent bodybuilders may have better physiques, but few have been able to motivate others the way he can.


----------



## JM750 (Jul 20, 2013)

Great post. Arnold was a champion


----------



## ccpro (Jul 20, 2013)

The mindset is what made him great, he could out psyche most people today....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 26, 2013)

Much respect to the mass monsters, but IMO, he had the best physique of all time...


----------

